# Painting Cooler Master Stacker 832 mesh (56K Warning)



## freaksavior (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok, so im going to paint the mesh of my Stacker832 a sunburt red. its close to blood red.

Here is what i got so far



			
				Prepping for paint said:
			
		

> > Taking the Mesh out of the side was relativly easy, you just lifted tabs that held it in place.
> >
> > I washed them all and then blow dried them dry.
> >
> ...





			
				Painting said:
			
		

> > Panels painted red. lots of light but they are darker
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Final panel pics said:
			
		

>





			
				Drive Bay Mesh said:
			
		

>


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Will be interesting, how you gonna keep the paint from fill in the mesh holes? Or just gonna poke all the holes with a toothpick after?


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 1, 2009)

If you just paint light coats, like you should, then you'll have no problems with the mesh holes filling in with paint.  I like the idea so I'm subscribed to this one.

Are you going to put some mesh in the front were the grills are located or just going to paint the top and side mesh?


----------



## KBD (Jan 1, 2009)

love the idea, i say go for it. essentially you will be making an ATI edition Stacker as opposed to an Nvidia one that looks just like the case in the second pic but the mesh is green. Will be interested to see how this turns out.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Will be interesting, how you gonna keep the paint from fill in the mesh holes? Or just gonna poke all the holes with a toothpick after?



about 5 light coats of paint. 



kenkickr said:


> If you just paint light coats, like you should, then you'll have no problems with the mesh holes filling in with paint.  I like the idea so I'm subscribed to this one.
> 
> Are you going to put some mesh in the front were the grills are located or just going to paint the top and side mesh?



No mesh in the front, like the 832 case much better than 831 and 830



KBD said:


> love the idea, i say go for it. essentially you will be making an ATI edition Stacker as opposed to an Nvidia one that looks just like the case in the second pic but the mesh is green. Will be interested to see how this turns out.



exactly  and since my case theme is black and red thought it would look good.

Sadly i have -$20 in my bank account now  the bank closed and my check didn't go through.. 

I plan on doing this and i can always repaint it black


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the burgundy red I used on my 830

I hope taking the top grill out isn't as hard as it is mine. I have to drill out rivits....then tap them back in for screws....sucks didn't do it....




I'm not using the front. I'm doing away with it. Going to go get some bondo yep I hate the front. IDK why they didn't make it look better without the door because it ALMOST does look right without it. It's just the top and the way that it goes back into the case.

I do think the grills would be cool painted in the Burgundy red or a bright dark red. I;m going to remove this side and make a window but for the back it will still be there but I'm thinking about blacking it out and installing my HDD there. I use the bay for a meanwell and a 240 red with 1 rez/DVD rom that's it.

I have pained it with UV paint. You can't see it because it does not light up on black VERY VERY easy to paint. The holes do not fill up at all. It is no problem painting the mesh at all really really easy.....


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like a cool idea. Hope it turns out good. Good luck.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 1, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Looks like a cool idea. Hope it turns out good. Good luck.



Thanks  i'll probably do it over the weekend since i have it all off and its my birthday saturday  WOOT


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 2, 2009)

bump. updated 1st post.

about to paint


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2009)

looking good!!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 2, 2009)

Paint is drying, and the top needs painted once more to be done so tonight around 9 i'll post finished pics.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2009)

Everyone is using paint this week! Can't wait to see it bro! Should look sweet!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 2, 2009)

Subscribed.

Can wait to see some progress.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 2, 2009)

Updated first post again

i will always update the first post so if this thread go multiple pages you dont have to look through multi pages


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 3, 2009)

updated again


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2009)

I gotta say freak... Swweet looking! Can't wait to see you pop them back in!


----------



## aspire (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks better than I thought it would.

Should look pretty boss.

Some chrome accents would probably look pretty boss on it.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I gotta say freak... Swweet looking! Can't wait to see you pop them back in!



Thanks man, tomorrow after i get done doing the things for my b-day around 6 or 7 pm my time (cst) then i'll have final pics



aspire said:


> Looks better than I thought it would.
> 
> Should look pretty boss.
> 
> Some chrome accents would probably look pretty boss on it.



Chrome takes away from the effect of this case in my honest opinion. I like the chrome look but its over rated to be honest.

I like the simple designs and lines of the stacker 832, much like i like the silverstone TJ-07. Im not a person that likes these super huge fance off the wall bling cases. simple is awesome.


----------



## aspire (Jan 3, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Im not a person that likes these super huge fance off the wall bling cases. simple is awesome.



Look at my rig...

I'm a fan of industrial style and by chrome accent I mean something subtle. Perhaps some nice polished casters or case feet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks very nice. I wouldn't do much more with it, the 2 tone adds a little spice. Thats why I always liked CM a bit more subtle of case design, nothing super flashy, just sleek nice looks. And you found a really good way to add that little bit it was missing, good job!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2009)

Freak, can't wait to see them! I hope you have a great birthday!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks m8, had a good b-day for sure 

i'll post pics of it finished tomorrow


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 4, 2009)

it's turning out great!!!!!

So you could not take out the top either I see.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 4, 2009)

wow what a hell modding color , i like red , and i like it more with this quality and clean work


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 4, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> it's turning out great!!!!!
> 
> So you could not take out the top either I see.



nope, unfortunately not.



hayder.master said:


> wow what a hell modding color , i like red , and i like it more with this quality and clean work



Yeah  it turned out a lot nicer than i thought it would with the color.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2009)

it looks better than the pic you sent to my phone haha


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 4, 2009)

updated first post.. wow it's getting long.

should have done multi post to this.

I've already done one, and i'm going to let it dry and finish. i think that would be cool, but dont know if its to much.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow that looks pretty sweet! Nice job!

I love the CM stacker case, to bad its just a little out of my price range


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 4, 2009)

look what i just found

http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/index.php?cPath=57&osCsid=3eaf8cc08f51d1a2824e0a8c21132ea2


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2009)

I gotta say freak, it's one hell of a nice mod! pretty  sweet looking! Beautiful....


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 5, 2009)

Drive bays are tomorrow 

Also, someone on [H] suggested i paint the silver parts on the front black.. what do you think?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 5, 2009)

That's what I'm doing silver on top and side front.

red on sides.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow dude that case looks freakin bad ass now. Nice work!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys. i'll leave it silver first if i think it should be painted then we will play with ps


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 5, 2009)

Did you put a clear coat on top, or just many layers of red paint?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2009)

I think the you should go with [H] figure. It would really look pretty sweet! I was thinking of getting the same Stacker and do the paint of the back.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 5, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Did you put a clear coat on top, or just many layers of red paint?



nope, dont have clear coat, to broke to buy some too.

I just did a bunch of coats with the paint. 

Should i clear coat it?



Cold Storm said:


> I think the you should go with [H] figure. It would really look pretty sweet! I was thinking of getting the same Stacker and do the paint of the back.



you should. 

about to post a pic of the drive bay


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> nope, dont have clear coat, to broke to buy some too.
> 
> I just did a bunch of coats with the paint.
> 
> ...





I think you might want to throw a clear coat on it... Make it "last longer". 

As for the case... I love my Cosmos... It's just a love and hate relationship!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 5, 2009)

hmm.. i might. if i can get some. like i said, im broke atm so its kinda not a option.

updated first post again.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, well you can do it some other time when you do have the few extra's Washington's to do it! 

Modding can take your Wallet that was once full of broccoli and look like it was cropped... 

Nice looking!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 5, 2009)

well i decided i would paint in 35f weather. 

bad idea. the paint is globed up. so now im going to wait till its dry. one is HORRIBLE the rest are ok.


----------



## Exavier (Feb 6, 2009)

I swear I saw this on the CM site at one point..replacements you could buy..oh well it looks sweet  I'd love me some orange....or orange with black mesh...ooh third rig ideas coming on...damn haha


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 7, 2009)

Exavier said:


> I swear I saw this on the CM site at one point..replacements you could buy..oh well it looks sweet  I'd love me some orange....or orange with black mesh...ooh third rig ideas coming on...damn haha



yeah.. they offer the mesh in red if you buy it off there euro site.


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 13, 2009)

Hah, I just realized this is the same shade of red I am using on my current project.  It's a nice deep and rich color.  My wife saw the parts I was letting dry and commented that she wanted to find some other stuff in the house to paint with this shade.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 13, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Hah, I just realized this is the same shade of red I am using on my current project.  It's a nice deep and rich color.  My wife saw the parts I was letting dry and commented that she wanted to find some other stuff in the house to paint with this shade.



It is, its very settle. Its not bright or dark, a very warm red


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2009)

sick


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks factory and I mean that in a good way


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Looks factory and I mean that in a good way



thanks man.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 5, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## Duffman (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks duffman. still loving the color  painted the antec 300 the same shade red


----------

